# Who here is from WA State?



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I am planning on having a Halloween Forum get togther at my house this late spring or summer. Doing some BBQing, swapping stories, showing off props, and activities for the kids.

If you are interested let me know! This would be a great way to meet all of us WA haunters. I live in Mountlake Terrace just N. of Seattle.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Her's an older poll thread of where everyone is from. Hope this helps!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/93678-poll-what-state-you.html


----------



## Wyrmling (Mar 16, 2011)

Vancouver, WA here.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Oak Harbor, WA......enjoying the after-life on Whidbey Island!


----------



## KatumBoo (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in Lynnwood, WA


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I moved the thread to "Haunts, Gatherings..."

Good luck and have fun North Westerners!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

KatumBoo said:


> I'm in Lynnwood, WA


Howdy neighbor!


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi! I live in Sammamish Washington. I do a home haunted house every year and am excited for this year! Never realized how many home haunters lived in washington until I read this.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Live in Magnolia (10 min outside of seattle proper).


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm about 15 minutes north of you in Mill Creek.


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Longview, 30 to 45 minutes north of Vancouver. Savagehaunter is in Camas Wa.


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello, I am in Marysville. And that sounds like a great way to meet fellow haunters.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

As Nyxy said, we are both in WA. She in Longview and I in Camas. A little far south of your location in Seattle.


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

I am just a little farther north in Everett.


----------

